# Gamefisher outboard questions?



## teamblimp (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello all, first post here. I used to have a 1988 7.5 gamefisher. It is a force motor, not a bad little rig. Pretty good power/weight ratio. My '88 7.5 was actually a 9.9, when sears ordered them from force, they did not make a 7.5 that year, so they re-badged the 9.9 to a 7.5 for price point.

Not sure if the same was true of '87, but worth looking into the part numbers. Sears has a decent site for parts, you can cross reference with force part numbers.


----------



## teamblimp (Jan 29, 2010)

and i see my first post is to a 4 month old thread... oh well. hope the info is useful to somebody someday.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Blimp. Thanks for your input. Your post got me to thinking, Sears sold Mercury motors shortly before they went to the Force. That 87 just might be one of those. Anyway if I had a Sears Gamefisher I would try to find who made it and when. Also if I remember correctly they also sold Clinton, West Bend, Chrysler and quite a few others.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

